# Outcast Winter Trout Tournament



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

It has already started but it continues through the end of January. Here are the details:
*ELIGIBLE SPECIES: SPECKLED TROUT *

DATES and TIMES:​​6:00 a.m. December 1 through 6:00 p.m. January 31​WEIGH SCALES: OUTCAST BAIT and TACKLE​​*All FISH MUST BE CAUGHT ON ROD & REEL*


*ONE PRIZE PER ENTRY*


*ENTRY FEE: $25.00 PER PERSON *​​*CASH AWARDS*

*GUARANTEED!!!*
​*SPECKLED TROUT*

*1st PRIZE……….$500.00*​*2ndPRIZE……….$300.00*​*3rdPRIZE………..$150.00*​​WINNERS MAY CLAIM THEIR CHECKS ON OR AFTER FEBRUARY 1, 2012.


----------



## Pathfinder (Oct 9, 2007)

That's funny I called around Nov 28th and the guy that answered the phone said they were not having it this year! Fished it the past 7-8 years, oh well thanks for the info!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Trout Tournament*

I am sorry for the mistake. You can still enter.


----------

